# help in overclocking



## dizeee23 (Sep 10, 2012)

can i overclock my desktop? i want to upgrade my pc to cheap gaming i5 desktop, anything i should consider?
windows 7 home premium x64

videocard = hd5570 1024 mb ddr hdmi/dvi/vga
powersupply = XION power real atx power supply
motherboard = xtreme design motherboard p7p55d-e LX
HDD = desktar hitachi 7,200 RPM 32mb/mo
drive = hp 24x dvd writer hp dvd 1270 i
processor = intel core i3 cpu g40 @ 3.07 ghz
ram = 4gb



im sorry i didnt read all the other posts about overclocking.. i just jumped into asking my question cuz it will take me all day to understand everything in this section of the forum.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Dizeee23,

You would need a better quality PSU and an aftermarket cooler to OC your PC.

What is the reason you wish to OC?

EDIT: btw, is that an OEM PC? if so... you most likely won't be able to.


----------



## dizeee23 (Sep 10, 2012)

i dont know if its oem. how can i determine? and overclocking for gaming. its not really a need to do but it might help my gaming experience before i upgrade. cuz i wont be able to upgrade anytime soon.and if i am, it will be one by one step


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

What games? and what settings are you aiming for?

NB: If your PC is like a DELL, Asus, HP etc...it's OEM.


----------



## dizeee23 (Sep 10, 2012)

this pc was built from scratch by my dad. well. dota 2.. i dont really need high setttings.. all i want is to make my experience better.. from low to medium. or medium to high.or w/e. i just want a smooth gameplay.. btw, ty for trying to help me


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well regardless of whether you want to OC or upgrade, you need a better PSU.

I suggest you first buy a good quality 650W PSU to provide some headroom for a GPU and potential OCing later on. Seasonic, XFX and Corsair are the best brands.


----------



## dizeee23 (Sep 10, 2012)

ok ok..so lets say im gonna buy a better psu tom.. can i OC it then by tom?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, you would be able to.

What is the model of your CPU? The chances are you won't get much of a performance boost though; cause your GPU is lower end. I suggest upgrade the PSU now and wait till you can get a better GPU.


----------



## dizeee23 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks for the big info.. where do i find my cpu model.and if i get a better video card and PSU.by then there will be a difference when i decide to OC my cpu?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Download a program called CPU-Z and post an ss here:

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

OCing is more a hobby than a necessity. I doubt you will see any significant changes unless you max it out with a really well ventilated case and a high quality HSF. However, a simple GPU upgrade will give you all the boost you need.


----------



## dizeee23 (Sep 10, 2012)

helios19 said:


> Download a program called CPU-Z and post an ss here:
> 
> CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
> 
> OCing is more a hobby than a necessity. I doubt you will see any significant changes unless you max it out with a really well ventilated case and a high quality HSF. However, a simple GPU upgrade will give you all the boost you need.





will do! ill be posting it within the hour or two. yeah i figured. i never built my own pc or even OCed before.i just wanted to learn how to. self education i may say. but given the circumstances of my gameplay. it could help. although i can actually play at ease right now, i still want it to run smoothly. itried running my game from 1920x1000something. its good. but when i run it from 800x600 or something below 1000.. its wayyyyy smoother although animationwise its like an old playstation game..haha but hey, thanks for all the help.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean. I've never OCed myself either. However, from all the advice i've read here on the forums, it's not much advantage.

Although, much like yourself... I intend to OC in the future too, purely for the learning experience. For higher resolutions the better GPU is the way to go.

Glad I could assist!


----------



## dizeee23 (Sep 10, 2012)

its not showing up. so heres a link instead. Flickr: dizeee23's Photostream


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ah okay cool, I just wanted to see the processor (Intel-i3 540). Thanks.


----------



## dizeee23 (Sep 10, 2012)

oh another question.. can i actually add more ram? cuz i got this kingston 2GB DDR2 PC2-5300 667mhz (only one)?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

You motherboard supports DDR3 RAM. You won't be able to use the one listed above.

Also when adding more RAM to any PC, make sure they are the same make and model to enable dual/triple/quad channel functionality as well as reducing the chances of compatibility issues.


----------



## lovebubble57 (Sep 11, 2012)

I intend to OC in the future too, purely for the learning experience. For higher resolutions the better GPU is the way to go.
:dance::dance:
*bubble shooter*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A dual Core 3.06GHz CPU should have no problems with games.
OC'ing adds stress/heat and voids warranties.
Gaming is primarily GPU dependent so a GPU & PSU upgrade would most likely be your best option.
Xion PSU's are very poor quality so an upgrade there would be my first priority regardless. 
4GB of RAM is plenty. Few games/apps can utilize over 3GB.


----------

